# 8 frame vs 10 frame hives



## Mathispollenators (Jun 9, 2008)

*what I think*

When Langsworth dicovered the bees space he made it 10 frame. That seems to have stuck becoming the standard. We used to have 8's and 10's before they were on pallets that made loading trucks a night mare. Another thing is the mix during extraction is aggraveting few 8 frame supers mixed with 10 and getting frames put back in them. With 10 being the standard supplies are usally sold in lots of 10 also something else to consider. With our stuff now on pallets we are now on standard 10 stuff and the wieght isn't an issue. As we also use shallow supers when needed to help on the weight. If I were moving mine by hand around I may would like the 8's and did then but using a lift makes a diffrence in my opinions.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I converted all my ten frame to eight frame. The only advantages to the ten frame is the boxes are the same price and they hold two more frames and they are more common.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

It seems like this came up a week or so ago....doesn't it MB?
In the same configuration an 8 frame hive is more likely to swarm (based on my experience).
Although any essential things you might need are available for 8 frame hives, some things aren't. I'd recommend that you check with your preferred supplier for any of the items you consider necessary as well as things that you 'want'.
I tried some 8 frame hives and they were OK. If the weight of supers is the issue you can always go to a shallow 10 frame.
Having said all of that, Steve Forrest of Brushy Mtn. is quite sold on 8 frames....as a result he does quite a selling job on them.


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

There is some anecdotal evidence that 8-frame hives have better winter survival rates in cold climates. It has been suggested that the smaller cross-section allows the bees to find their stores easier. There is not substantiated research to back this that I am aware of.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*8 framers*

On bottom boards 8s will fall over fairly easy when they are supered up and full.


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

8 Frames would be much nicer for migrating.:thumbsup:


----------

